# builders give away....join in!



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

OK guys - I would like to do something small to help promote building and maybe allow someone to try their hand at guitar building.

Since Telecasters and Strats are very common, I decided to give a nice alder body blank, sanded to finished 1.75" thickness, a hard maple neck blank suitable for making a tele or normal sized Strat neck, and a Pau Ferro pre-slotted 25.5" Fender fret board (no radius). Also I will include 6 feet of medium (standard Fender wire, more vintage like) fret wire and a Stewart Macdonald dual action truss rod.

All in all, a good start to making your own guitar. The package would cost you about $140 to $150 retail, so this can save you some cash for sure and allow a build without worrying about wrecking anything.

I ask whoever is interested, just post here. AFter a while I will put all the names into a hat and get my wife to pick one. You just pay the shipping.

Here is the stuff...










PS I hope that anyone interested would actually be wanting to try building (or be a builder already), ie, not just to flip the stuff.

Thanks!
Andrew


----------



## Bizzar_Guitars (Feb 11, 2008)

Cool! what a very generous offer AJ.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Yes a very generous offer...Nice to be able to call you by your first name also....


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow! That's very generous. 

Doing my own build is on my to-do list. I still have a few things to do first to build up my confidence, but this would be a great jumpstart.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I would love to try a build. I've done the modding and parts casters but never a full build. The thought of shaping a neck scares the crap outta me!!! But put my name in the hat anyways. Thanks Andrew!

Jon


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Just remove all the material that doesnt look like a neck.. 

Hey, you cant learn if you never try!


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Sweet opportunity for a great build .................any takers ?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

ajcoholic said:


> Just remove all the material that doesnt look like a neck..


Best quote ever. I'd like to give it a go, the fact that the fretboard is lined already alleviates my biggest fear. Count me in.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

That's an awesome idea Andrew! Count me in! I'd love to build myself a guitar!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

what poweer tools would one need to do this build?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

blam said:


> what poweer tools would one need to do this build?


All of them ...


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm in. Thanks for this. I want to start building from scratch this is a great start.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I can't join in on this one, but I wanted to say that it is an awesome offer and thanks.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> *I can't join in on this one*, but I wanted to say that it is an awesome offer and thanks.


Same here...but I appreciate and admire what you are doing Andrew. Many thanks.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

ajcoholic said:


> PS I hope that anyone interested would actually be wanting to try building (or be a builder already), ie, not just to flip the stuff.


Very nice gesture. I'm in. I would hope that whoever wins would posts pics of their progress just like AJ did. Everyone knows someone they could borrow the proper tools from. Good luck everyone.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

blam said:


> what poweer tools would one need to do this build?


A nice bandsaw, router and a drill press are pretty much all you need. You can saw the extra wood off the body and neck and do the shaping my hand with rasps. The drill press and router will be for things like string holes and routing out the control cavity, etc.
Never done this before, so I don't know if there's anything in the way of power tool that you need beyond that, but I imagine that those are the absolute necessities.


----------



## mwcarl (Jan 25, 2010)

This is an awesome idea. Don't count me in though, I've been building for a little while already, someone else starting up could use this a lot.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

This is pretty much one of the most amazing acts of generousity I have ever seen. I've never done a build before but am not afraid to try something new and have access to all applicable tools. May I put my name in the hat too?

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

Fantastic generosity and a great way to spread the art of not only playing, but building. Count me in.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

in that case, count me out. i definitely do not have access to a band saw or router. great idea though. props to AJ.



hollowbody said:


> A nice bandsaw, router and a drill press are pretty much all you need. You can saw the extra wood off the body and neck and do the shaping my hand with rasps. The drill press and router will be for things like string holes and routing out the control cavity, etc.
> Never done this before, so I don't know if there's anything in the way of power tool that you need beyond that, but I imagine that those are the absolute necessities.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

blam said:


> in that case, count me out. i definitely do not have access to a band saw or router. great idea though. props to AJ.


Jigsaw will also work. I can also cut out either a tele or strat (just needing finis sanding which can be done by hand) for the winner if he/she wishes.

A router is not 100% required if you have a decent selection of drill bits, and have some sharp hand chisels and can use them. It can all be done by hand if you want to, just going to take longer.

Ajc


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a jig saw... lots of drill bits....and a lot of spare time......count me back in. lol


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

blam said:


> I have a jig saw... lots of drill bits....and a lot of spare time......count me back in. lol


Ya needs a good router ( preferably a plunge router ) .... and you'll have to build a router table ...


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I say it can be done without a router . If you want to do it bad enough! A router will certainly help make things easier though.

Like many other woodworking projects, much can be done the old ways by hand, but it des take more skill and time.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

if i win, and i am having trouble, i have no problem purchasing a router if its going to make a big difference. it's a tool i've always wanted to have around anyways, and this would be a great excuse to get one.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

blam said:


> if i win, and i am having trouble, i have no problem purchasing a router if its going to make a big difference. it's a tool i've always wanted to have around anyways, and this would be a great excuse to get one.


It would be a damm shame for this not to turn into a playable guitar luckily for you there's tonnes of poplar in your neck of woods to practice on


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Of course it will be playable.. they aren't done till they are. You won't stop at building one. Once you have a template the rest are easy/ier ...so the router is not a bad thing. Watch Kijiji ...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

ajcoholic said:


> Jigsaw will also work. I can also cut out either a tele or strat (just needing finis sanding which can be done by hand) for the winner if he/she wishes.
> 
> A router is not 100% required if you have a decent selection of drill bits, and have some sharp hand chisels and can use them. It can all be done by hand if you want to, just going to take longer.
> 
> Ajc


Absolutely! I didn't even think of a jigsaw. It doesn't really matter how you rough out the shape since all the finishing will be by hand. And yeah, if you have lots of time, you can go unplugged in your building and do it all with hand tools!


----------



## xsnrg (Mar 25, 2009)

throw my name in the hat.......Tanks Mang


----------



## Misterock (May 30, 2009)

is that hat large enough for my name, too ?
thanks.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Certainly!

And one more thing... Alain Rivard emailed me and said he would also throw in some hardware if the winner wanted it, to go with the stuff I am offering up. Wow!! 

I think I will let this go for one more week, to make sure anyone interested gets a chance to see it.

AJC


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

WOW! So many amazing people on this forum. This thread is pretty darn exciting!



ajcoholic said:


> Certainly!
> 
> And one more thing... Alain Rivard emailed me and said he would also throw in some hardware if the winner wanted what it to go with the stuff I am offering up. Wow!!
> 
> ...


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Hello Andrew

Please count me in-thanks


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Unless someone specifically said they didnt want to be in, if you posted in this thread you are in the hat.


----------



## Bizzar_Guitars (Feb 11, 2008)

While I do appreciate your generosity AJ, please remove my name from the 'hat'. 

I already have too much wood that I'm supposed to turn into guitars, one of these days. 

Ciao,

Garth


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Same here Andrew....Please remove my name also..Giving someone a chance to build their own guitar is a great idea....Larry


----------



## jrguitars (Feb 20, 2010)

Awesome! Would love to build an Electric (I've only done acoustic). Very generous of you!


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I have the tools and the will to build! Count me in AJ


----------



## kellythebastard (May 3, 2006)

I am game, so wanting a BG esquire!


----------



## bilbo71070 (May 10, 2011)

I have the tools and would like to be considered for this. If chosen, I'll make a thread with pics.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I am not worthy... so count me out...


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

All I have to do is post and I'm in the draw? Nice! Count me in!


----------



## Skiddlydiddly (Sep 14, 2010)

Cool! Count me in! I wanna build a guitar for my son.


----------



## Hoy' (Jun 2, 2010)

One for me please, I'll give this a go!


----------



## Slowfinger (Jan 1, 2011)

That's a very generous gesture AJ. Count me in. I built an acoustic guitar about 25 years ago and sure would like to take a crack at an electric.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Very cool and generous Andrew. If somebody in the London area wins I will kick in some mentoring and use of my shop if they don't have the necessary tools to do the job.

Mark


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Very generous indeed Andrew ,i hope the winner post there progress ,Its always great to to see another build thread here .
I'm going to donate a set of my custom wound pickups for this build ,to the winner,I make most of the common styles


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

copperhead said:


> Very generous indeed Andrew ,i hope the winner post there progress ,Its always great to to see another build thread here .
> I'm going to donate a set of my custom wound pickups for this build ,to the winner,I make most of the common styles



I've been out of touch for quite a while, didn't know you made pickups. PM me and tell me all about them when you have a little time. I'm interested.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Thats an amzing thing to do. 
For those who are intimidated by doing a neck, I did a series of youtube videos documenting a 1pce neck build that might help out.

Just scroll down till you see them in the list.
youtube link

Bill


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well i decided to do the draw tonight... My wife picked out hollowbody. Pm me for the info to get this sent out to you.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

ajcoholic said:


> Well i decided to do the draw tonight... My wife picked out hollowbody. Pm me for the info to get this sent out to you.


Thanks. Pressures off now. I was pretty worried that if I won. I would have to document my build with pics and of course, everyone would compare my build with your latest build. Big shoes to fill. Poor "*Hollowbody*".


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I expect to see a build thread by hollowbody when this arrives...


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Hollowbody CONGRATS 








YOU CAN DO IT !!!!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

blam said:


> I expect to see a build thread by hollowbody when this arrives...


Congrats *hollowbody* !! The pressure is on...LOL. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Whoa, totally unexpected! I didn't even know I was chosen until I got a PM from copperhead! Thanks everyone, and especially ajcoholic! This is gonna be sweet. I'm gonna have to do some serious thinking and planning before I get started and I'll probably take it real slow, so the build thread isn't going to be riveting, but hopefully I'll learn some handy stuff. I can guarantee that I'll be asking lots of questions


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

sent out the stuff today! if I could be so bold as to offer some advice... since the stuff was free dont get too hung up on making mistakes! You only learn this stuff by doing, so, make some chips and enjoy it! The worse you can do is learn something... just ask a lot of questions, and have fun!!

Andrew


----------



## my1stguitar (May 14, 2011)

*That's an awesome offer man.*

Playing and building are the best antidepressants on the planet. I built a OM type acoustic from all raw wood a few years back (if I paid myself $1 an hour for the time invested, I'd have to sell it for $10,000 to recoup my time . . . . . It ain't worth $10,000). Lots of mistakes and lots of learning and several "Wow, I didn't think I could do that" moments. Definitely time well wasted. I have two daughters who play, and my legacy to them will be a parlour size acoustic and a funky strat-o-tele something or other. Works in progress.
Cheers,


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Not sure how I missed this thread - couldn't take part anyways - but great idea! Congrats, hollowbody!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Oh i imagine i will do something similar in the future so just keep checking in


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

ajcoholic said:


> Oh i imagine i will do something similar in the future so just keep checking in


Got the package yesterday, but haven't had a chance to even open it yet 

I'm going to my parent's tomorrow so I'm going to steal a bunch of tools from my dad. He's 77 and doesn't really use them anymore, and I'm sure he's rather see them being used than collecting dust. I know he's got a jigsaw and a router, I've seen tons of chisels, but I don't know if he has any rasps. I'll have to hit up Home Depot or Lee Valley to get what I'm missing.

I'm planning on using the jigsaw to cut out the shape of the body, but I think I might do all the rest of the shaping by hand. We'll see how it goes. And don't worry AJC, I'm gonna try to learn as much as possible. I'm not expecting this one to be perfect, but heck, if I end up with something that plays and isn't horrible, I'll be the happiest camper ever! I figure I should be able to get the body no prob. It's the neck I'm worried about. If I muck it up, I'll either try it again, or find an aftermarket neck. 

I have to do some preliminary searches on how to actually do some of this stuff and once I get going, I'll start up a thread.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

My best suggestion is to find and establish the centre line. Everything is measured from there. All the outside measurements and shape are whatever but the centre line is what the neck, bridge and pu's depend on. Oh .. measure twice .. cut once :food-smiley-004:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

My way of doing a bolt on neck is as follows:

Make the neck (even just the outline, you just need the body end cut accuratley)
Cut the neck pocket in the body blank
Use the neck to get the exact centerline( if it varies slightly from the lamination it doesnt matter) and use this to place the bridge, pickups, etc

I have pics somewhere of my process ifit would help i can post them. One other thing, it is easier to cut the truss rod slot while the neck blank is still rectangular imo, so do that frst before cutting the outline.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is a shot of a partially done tele neck... Rod is installed and fretboard is almost ready to glue on. Then just the final outline to cut.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Then cut the neck pocket, once you fit the neck you can use it to find the exact center line and cut out the body.










Hope that helps somewhat?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Oops double post


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

I'd love this if the contest is still going! Vey generous of you!

Edit: just saw that it's done! Congrats hollowbody. 

A question for ajholic: 

Is there a special process for sanding quilted maple? I just can't seem to get rid of a haziness to it, and don't know what to do with it. 

I've hear about scraping an microplaning but it makes me nervous as I'm very new to this!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Not sure what you mean by haziness...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Andrew! It doesn't look all that hard. I borrowed a router, a sander and some rasps and stuff from my dad, so I should have everything I need, though his router is mounted to a table with the cutting end facing up. I might have to look into a different base for it so I can use it as a plunge router.

I have to look into some accurate diagrams/templates. I want to make sure I have all the measurements right before I start taking any wood off. I think I'm most worried about the truss rod channel. Getting that sucker perfectly straight and lined up in the centre seems like it'll be the toughest thing to do.

I'm thinking of finishing this guitar in fiesta red. I've always wanted a fiesta guitar. Where can I find a good Fiesta Red colour? Also, where should I be looking for nitro? My understanding is that I can't have it shipped in from the US?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Thanks for the pics Andrew! It doesn't look all that hard. I borrowed a router, a sander and some rasps and stuff from my dad, so I should have everything I need, though his router is mounted to a table with the cutting end facing up. I might have to look into a different base for it so I can use it as a plunge router.
> 
> I have to look into some accurate diagrams/templates. I want to make sure I have all the measurements right before I start taking any wood off. I think I'm most worried about the truss rod channel. Getting that sucker perfectly straight and lined up in the centre seems like it'll be the toughest thing to do.
> 
> I'm thinking of finishing this guitar in fiesta red. I've always wanted a fiesta guitar. Where can I find a good Fiesta Red colour? Also, where should I be looking for nitro? My understanding is that I can't have it shipped in from the US?


There are several guys on ebay selling very detailed drawings for various teles and strats, and other guitars. I bought a number of them from a fellow in New York for about $15 a plan, and I think they are well worth it - if only for the outlines, and parts placement.

As for the neck truss rod channel... that is why I said make sure and cut it BEFORE you shape the outline of the neck - use the edge of the blank to reference against a router table or table saw fence. Yes, it can be cut later but it is easier IMO before.

In regards to detailed build threads, if you search over at HCEG (harmony central electric guitars forum) I have several quite detailed step by step build threads I did over the past number of years. A few are bolt on necks but they are all worthwhile reading for beginners, lots of pics and how I did things chatter.

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Thanks for the pics Andrew! It doesn't look all that hard. I borrowed a router, a sander and some rasps and stuff from my dad, so I should have everything I need, though his router is mounted to a table with the cutting end facing up. I might have to look into a different base for it so I can use it as a plunge router.
> 
> I have to look into some accurate diagrams/templates. I want to make sure I have all the measurements right before I start taking any wood off. I think I'm most worried about the truss rod channel. Getting that sucker perfectly straight and lined up in the centre seems like it'll be the toughest thing to do.
> 
> I'm thinking of finishing this guitar in fiesta red. I've always wanted a fiesta guitar. Where can I find a good Fiesta Red colour? Also, where should I be looking for nitro? My understanding is that I can't have it shipped in from the US?


There are several guys on ebay selling very detailed drawings for various teles and strats, and other guitars. I bought a number of them from a fellow in New York for about $15 a plan, and I think they are well worth it - if only for the outlines, and parts placement.

As for the neck truss rod channel... that is why I said make sure and cut it BEFORE you shape the outline of the neck - use the edge of the blank to reference against a router table or table saw fence. Yes, it can be cut later but it is easier IMO before.

In regards to detailed build threads, if you search over at HCEG (harmony central electric guitars forum) I have several quite detailed step by step build threads I did over the past number of years. A few are bolt on necks but they are all worthwhile reading for beginners, lots of pics and how I did things chatter.

AJC


----------



## Tyle (May 26, 2011)

Hey, very generous of you to do indeed! And, a very nice collection of materials to work with!


----------

